# LX177 - Mow In Reverse?



## indyhoov (Mar 21, 2013)

*LX277 - Mow In Reverse?*

Hey All, Just wondering if there is some way to convert my LX277 to where the blades will stay engaged while in reverse. The reason I ask is that when I mow, I have to do quite a bit of backing up in order to mow around the trees, bushes, etc. & it would make it a whole lot easier and quicker if I didn't have to keep re-engaging the blades every time I did this.

Anybody know how I might go about this?

Thanks in advance for any help offered.

Mike


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome tothe forum indyhoov, sorry cant help both of my mowers work in reverse!
But the water does go down the drain the opposite way round here too:lmao:lmao:lmao:
Cheers


----------



## Youngre911 (Apr 10, 2013)

indyhoov said:


> Hey All, Just wondering if there is some way to convert my LX277 to where the blades will stay engaged while in reverse. The reason I ask is that when I mow, I have to do quite a bit of backing up in order to mow around the trees, bushes, etc. & it would make it a whole lot easier and quicker if I didn't have to keep re-engaging the blades every time I did this.
> 
> Anybody know how I might go about this?
> 
> ...


Yea I dunno...my mower has a key position to allow the blades to stay on when backing up....I keep forgetting to put the key in that position...grrr..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, mine also has a key position between off and run that allows you to mow in reverse. I'm sure there is a setting either on your switch, or on the lever that engages the blades. Do you have the operators manual that came with the tractor?

I found this http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMM142612_D7/Output/OMM142612_C05.html
If you scroll down, you'll eventually find the section on using the PTO knob. See if this makes sense to you, as I don't have a Deere.


----------



## gbking (Jun 3, 2011)

Check the manual and locate the reverse lockout switch. Unplug connector and put a jumper wire across the two contacts in the connector. Fools the thing into thinking you are going forward. I have done this on several riders, from Craftsman to Husky to JD L series.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*By the way indyhoov, they put that feature on a tractor for a reason!* I'm sure there have been numerous tragedies related to backing up a lawn tractor with the blades going. It wouldn't take much to run down a small child or a pet if you are not looking where you are going.
Good luck and be careful.


----------



## indyhoov (Mar 21, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Do you have the operators manual that came with the tractor?
> 
> I found this http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMM142612_D7/Output/OMM142612_C05.html
> If you scroll down, you'll eventually find the section on using the PTO knob. See if this makes sense to you, as I don't have a Deere.



It pays to re-read the manual! :fineprint I bought this tractor @ an auction a few weeks back and Saturday was the first time using it. I had read the manual.....or so I thought! Re-read the section concerning the PTO engagement and found that if I pull out slightly on the engagement switch (It's already out while mowing) the blades will stay engaged while in reverse. You have to do this every time you want to mow in reverse but it's much easier and quicker! :hooray:

Thanks to all for the help!

Mike


----------

